# Have a dead spot it in tank on water flow



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm thinking a power head any advice?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people use power heads and others just redirect output flow from filters.

Any chance you can post a FTS (full tank shot) of your tank?

It would also be helpful to know tank dimensions and which brand/model filter(s) you are using.


----------

